
Ask HN: Is Famous dead? - laex
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Famous&#x2F;engine<p>Last activity was about 8 months ago. I liked this framework mainly because it came with sensible defaults for creating great looking apps.<p>Is there something similar out there ?<p>Thanks
======
jcr
This article from Nov 2015 mentions the pivot:

[http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/06/nopen-
source/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/06/nopen-source/)

------
argonaut
Look at the famo.us website. Yes.

~~~
jamesmishra
Actually, the new famo.us website is at
[http://famous.org/](http://famous.org/)

Not that this is a sign that the project is alive, but the famo.us URL being
dead is not sufficient proof.

~~~
argonaut
Are you really nitpicking my point? Famo.us the company has abandoned the
project. That's all we need to know.

